# are supersets good for building mass(hypertrophy)



## alan84 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Guys, just wondering which one is better for building mass(hypertrophy), working out in a super-sets mood, or just regular? I'm on a bulking cycle right now and want to get the best results out of it? when doing super-sets, I realized that I cant go as heavy as I can without super-sets. so just wondering?? any opinions?


----------



## cshea2 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yah, super-sets and drop sets are great for mass. Antagonist super-sets are great too. You could super set bench press with pullups, or maybe leg press with Glute ham raises. If you do tricep extentions than curls you will feel your entire arm fill up with blood, that's kind of cool.

I don't know much about gear, but I think utilizing super sets and drop sets will allow you to get the most out of your cycle if your putting on mass. For strength gains they may not be the best way.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hell yea!!!! SS are the shit you will find you get pumped like no other when doing SS


----------



## Phineas (Oct 28, 2010)

Food is good for building mass.

Anything in the gym short of frying your CNS in the long run will yield gains, though results with vary of course.

If you enjoy supersets go for it. They're useful for finishing workouts faster. They're also a good way to provide new stimulus if you're not used to them.

Personally, I wouldn't superset any major compound lifts where form is easily broken by fatigue: deadlifts, sqauats, cleans, bent-over rows, pullups, military press, and bench. If it's a once in a while thing maybe, but I'd only superset accessory exercises. For instance, an example horizontal push/pull session using this principle:

Bench: 5 x 5
Bent-Over Rows: 5 x 5   -----------> superset these every 4 sessions

Bar Dips: 3 x 8 -- supersetted -- Supine Rows: 3 x 8

Incline DB Chest Press: 2-3 x 12 -- supersetted -- DB Bench Rows: 2-3 x 12

With bench, rows, military press, and pullups you could argue the form is simple enough to superset them, but definitely avoid supersetting squats, deadlifts, and cleans -- at least in my opinion. They're too technical to mix up with intentional fatigue. You need full focus and strength on those lifts.


----------



## alan84 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I was concerned with my Arm workout. I did ss and regular, I got my arms pumped when doing ss, however I was not able to go as heavy as I can without ss. Thus why I was kinda confused between ss or just doing bicep first, then moving to tricep.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 29, 2010)

alan84 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was concerned with my Arm workout. I did ss and regular, I got my arms pumped when doing ss, however I was not able to go as heavy as I can without ss. Thus why I was kinda confused between ss or just doing bicep first, then moving to tricep.



I never do "arm" workouts. I just started using isolation again for the first time in over a year, but I only do a few sets a week, always at the end of sessions.

If you feel you need full workouts devoted to arms -- which you don't -- I'd definitely go for supersets. Curls, tricep extensions, etc, shouldn't be the reason you're spending a great deal of time in the gym. Besides, given the low-intensity nature of isolation exercises it wouldn't be as fatiguing to superset them.


----------



## alan84 (Oct 29, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I never do "arm" workouts. I just started using isolation again for the first time in over a year, but I only do a few sets a week, always at the end of sessions.
> 
> If you feel you need full workouts devoted to arms -- which you don't -- I'd definitely go for supersets. Curls, tricep extensions, etc, shouldn't be the reason you're spending a great deal of time in the gym. Besides, given the low-intensity nature of isolation exercises it wouldn't be as fatiguing to superset them.



I see, I devote one day to the arm workout. So in this case, I will do bicep and tricep in a superset form. Thanks for the feedback Phineas.


----------

